# Pop Groups ABC ~ Part 3 ~



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Why not meet up in the chatroom 
it has a *games room* where you can challenge each other to a game
from one of these threads  

All the help and information you will need to navigate 
your way around the Chat Room

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE

Enjoy playing online games 

There are more Games on FF when you become a Charter VIP  along with a few other perks 
For More info check out the link in my Profile or the post at the top of this board 


*If your already a Charter VIP*  
​



linlou17 said:


> vanilla ice (oh dear!!)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

w~ wil young


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

xtc


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yazoo


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

zz top


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

A - abba


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

C - charletons


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

D - Duffy


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

E - echo


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

F - frankie valli and the four seasons


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

G - goo goo dolls


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Happy Mondays


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

I - iron maiden


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Jerry and the pacemakers (rofl)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

K ~ Killers


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

L ~ Limp biscuit


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

M - Madness


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

N ~ Nirvana


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

O - One True Voice (oh dear lol !!! scarping the barrel there!!)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

P ~ pretenders


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

Q ~ Queen ( sorry to be so predictable  )


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

R - Roxy Music


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

S ~ Scouting for girls ( went to see them dec 08 they were amazing   )


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

T - Transvision Vamp


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

V ~ Velevt revolver


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ha HA you lose you missed U !!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

whoops     

U ~ ultravox ... am i too late!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nah !!!

W - westlife !!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

X - xibit

you got me saying my A B C to myself now checking im on the right letter


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Y - yazoo


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

zz tops


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

A ~ Arctic monkeys


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

B ~ Boys 2 men


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

C ~ Celine Dion


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

D ~ duran duran


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

E ~ Escala


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

F ~ franz ferdenz


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

G ~ Genesis


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

H ~ Hard fi


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

I ~ inxs


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

J~jethro tull


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

K ~ KISS


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

I ~ Iron maiden


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

What happened to L?

L ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

M~ meatloaf


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

L ~ Limpkin park


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

N ~ New Kids On the Block


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

blast from the past there angua!!!  

O ~ Oasis


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

p ~ (the) pretenders


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Q ~ Quill


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

R~R.E.M


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

S ~ Scouting for Girls


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

T ~ T-rex


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

U ~ Ultravox


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

V ~ Velvet Underground


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

X ~ XTC


----------

